# PubMed- [Rome III classification of functional gastrointestinal disorders in children with chronic abdominal pain].



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*[Rome III classification of functional gastrointestinal disorders in children with chronic abdominal pain].*

Med Wieku Rozwoj. 2010 Oct-Dec;14(4):350-6

Authors: Plocek A, Wasowska-Królikowska K, Toporowska-Kowalska E

The updated Rome III Classification of paediatric functional gastrointestinal disorders (FGIDs) associated with abdominal pain comprises: functional dyspepsia (FD), irritable bowel syndrome (IBS), abdominal migraine, functional abdominal pain (FAP), functional abdominal pain syndrome (FAPS).

PMID: 21462479 [PubMed - in process]

View the full article


----------

